# Warum kein HDRO



## stepe74 (15. August 2012)

Hallo, warum kommt eigentlich auf der Buffed.de-Seite so gut wie gar nichts von HDRO? 
Von einer Erwähnung auf der Seite oben in den Schlagseitefeldern mal ganz zu schweigen?

Wäre ja OK, aber wirklich jeders noch so kleine Hüsterchen irgendwelcher Massen mmo´s wird hier jornalistisch erfasst.
Herr der Ringe online, wohl gemerkt ein funktionierendes Spiel mit nicht leeren Servern und keiner unterirdischen Spielergemeinschaft, ist hier trotz einer sehr vielversprechenden Erweiterung die ansteht fast nicht zu finden.

So weit das wir mal ein Sonderheft in den Händen halten können will ich gar nicht gehen !!!!!!!

Wie man es erreicht das über ein Spiel berichtet wird,- da lasse ich mich mal lieber nicht zu Spekulationen hinreißen.

Sehr enttäuschend jedenfalls.

Es tut mir leid, abe das mußte bei mir mal raus.

Trotzdem beste Grüße


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. August 2012)

Dafür gibt es mehrere Faktoren, u.a.:

1. Die meisten buffed.de-Besucher interessieren sich leider nicht für HDRO
2. Aktuell spielt keiner der buffed.de-Redaktion aktiv HDRO

Wenn das Addon erschienen ist, wird es natürlich auch wieder getestet. Nur das letzte Addon war leider nicht so der Hammer.

Und so wenig zu HDRO ist ja in diesem Monat auch nicht gekommen (ja, für andere Spiele kommen wesentlich mehr Artikel).

Bis heute sind 7 Artikel zu HDRO im August gekommen. 9 im Juli, 12 im Juni u.s.w.

PS: Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit der User-News


----------



## Alri (16. August 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es mehrere Faktoren, u.a.:
> 
> 1. Die meisten buffed.de-Besucher interessieren sich leider nicht für HDRO
> 2. Aktuell spielt keiner der buffed.de-Redaktion aktiv HDRO
> ...




 1) wo kein content (auf buffed),da kann auch kein interesse entstehen. ein teufelskreis ^^ 
2) ist buffed nun das portal für online spiele oder nur für die online spiele,die die redaktion spielt?
wie kann es sein,dass niemand aus beruflichen gründen "gezwungen" wird hdro zu spielen?
ich stell mir das witzig vor,wenn zb auf kicker.de nicht mehr vom HSV berichtet wird,weil gerade kein fan von diesem verein in der redaktion ist^^
ich weiß,der vergleich hinkt ein bisserl,aber die intention ist dafür umso richtiger.
zum ps: werde ich dann irgendeiner form an dem "gewinn" beteiligt oder bekomm ich das bezahlt?
kommt zb simon dann in seiner freizeit bei mir vorbei um meine arbeit zu machen?
wäre buffed eine non profit organisation oder ein g.e.v. könnt ich die haltung ja noch verstehen.

 zum eigentlichen thema :
sei froh das hier sowenig berichtet wird,so bleibt die lotro community so sauber wie sie ist (persönliche meinung)

gruß
alri


----------



## stepe74 (16. August 2012)

Guter geschrieben Alri.
Das mit der community habe ich so gar nicht bedacht, aber was 95% der community angeht haste Recht,- mit keiner anderen zu vergleichen. Immer Hilfe, kein Pöbeln wegen skills oder wenn mal was flasch gemacht wird.
Wir haben die Umstellung auf das Hybridmodell gut überstanden.

Ich finde es nur schade das HDRO so zu kurz kommt. Ein bis in den letzten Winkel genau nachgestelltes Mittelerde und ein klaren AAA-Spiel.

Isengard war nicht dem Hammer, das stimmt. Aber das kostenlose update "Am großen Fluß" hat schon sehr "besänftigt".
Wenn beim Lieblingsspiel so etwas von der Größenordnung wie berittener Kampf angekündigt würde, würde bei buffed das Dreischichtsystem eingeführt. Sieht man ja beim "Tanz um das goldene Panda".

Ich finde halt enttäuschend, das bei einem gut im Saft stehenden Onlinemagazin für Rollenspieler das so ziemlich einzige Spiel, welches auch Rollenspiel ermöglicht und wo es praktiziert wird, fast keine Beachtung findet.


----------



## Tikume (16. August 2012)

stepe74 schrieb:


> Ich finde halt enttäuschend, das bei einem gut im Saft stehenden Onlinemagazin für Rollenspieler das so ziemlich einzige Spiel, welches auch Rollenspiel ermöglicht und wo es praktiziert wird, fast keine Beachtung findet.



So gesehn dürfte man bei buffed weiterhin nichts zu HDRO lesen und es gäbe dafür Ultima Online Artikel


----------



## Telkir (16. August 2012)

Es gibt sehr wohl Redakteure, die für buffed arbeiten, die aktiv HdRO spielen. Allerdings ist das Interesse seitens der Community tatsächlich sehr gering. Und das ist seit der Veröffentlichung des Spiels vor fünf Jahren so, selbst als es noch Beta-Shows speziell zu HdRO und eine Datenbank auf buffed.de gab. Aktuelle News zum Spiel gibt es aber trotzdem. Das mag für HdRO-Spieler nicht ausreichen, die sich gern mehr wünschen würden, aber so ist es nun einmal.
Die Beta zu Rohan steht unter NDA, sodass dazu nichts gesagt oder geschrieben werden darf, das zählt leider auch für diejenigen, die es derzeit beruflich spielen. Ein ausführlicher Test zur Erweiterung wird kommen, so wie in der Vergangenheit jede HdRO-Erweiterung von buffed getestet wurde.

ps: HdRO steht leider seit einem Jahr still. Die Isengart-Erweiterung war selbst für einen eingefleischten Fan wie mich eine riesige Enttäuschung, die auch durch die nachgereichten Inhalte kaum aufgewertet wurde. Das ursprüngliche Gefühl, das HdRO von der Masse der Themenpark-MMORPGs abgehoben hatte, ist zumindest meiner Meinung nach vollständig zugunsten des Marken-farm-Wahns aufgegeben worden. Wenn ich derzeit ein Special über HdRO schreiben müsste, dann wäre es eine Kolumne voller Frust und Unmut. Die immer gleichen, teils fünf Jahre alten Instanzen und Scharmützel machen zu müssen, ist kein schönes Spieldesign. Dass HdRO von der Free2play-Umstellung profitiert hätte, ist leider ein bloßer Mythos. Daher ist es auch kein Wunder, dass das Interesse am Spiel selbst trotz angeblich gestiegener Spielerzahlen kaum angezogen hat.


----------



## Aaryon01 (18. August 2012)

Kann dem leider nur zustimmen. Ich bin ein ehemeliger Spieler von HdRO, der sogar ein Lifetime Abo hat und es also auf ewig frei und in vollem Umfang spielen könnte, aber leider ist die Entwicklung dieses Spiels für mich total in die Hose gegangen. Was da alles versprochen wurde, insbesondere in Sachen Abwechslung, fiel scheinbar alles der Schere zum Opfer, statt dessen wurde es zum absoluten Dauergrinder, wo ich letztlich nur noch metzeln und sammeln konnte - von den für mich unseligen Scharmützeln, mit denen ich nie klarkam, ganz zu schweigen. Das wurde einfach immer unbefriedigender, bis ich hingeworfen habe. Heute bin ich anderweitig unterwegs, und obwohl eigentlich ein riesen Fan von HdR allgemein hat dieses spiel für mich ausgedient...


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. August 2012)

Sorry Telkir, ich meinte mit meiner Aussage eher die festen Buffdler á la Flo, der ja zugegeben hat, aktuell kein HdRO zu spielen.

An die freien Schreiber hab ich nicht gedacht gehabt.


----------



## Eldarion-3019 (25. August 2012)

Mal etwas von einem stummen Mitleser, der aufgrund der stiefmütterlichen Behandlung HdROs kaum noch auf buffed etwas interessantes findet, und sich dann teilweise auch seltsam vorkommt, stattdessen über einen neuen Pixel auf Pandaria ne ganze Kolumne vorsich zu sehen.

Klar - Angebot und Nachfrage - die Art und Weise, wie buffed (und leider auch PCGames und Gamestar) HdRO wirklich vollkommen hat fallen lassen, ist aber dennoch kaum nachvollziehbar, wenn man die Behandlung anderer Spiele im Vergleich betrachtet. 

Wenn ich dann Telkirs Stellungnahme lese, festigt sich leider dieser unprofessionelle Eindruck, da Stimmungswechsel in der Community des Spiels, sowie in der Entwickler-Community Kommunikation total verschlafen wurden.

Natürlich, das passiert wenn sich niemand mehr wirklich mit dem Spiel beschäftigt - dann darf man hier aber eben auch sagen, dass das ganze wenig professionell erscheint imho.


Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es natürlich ein Teufelskreis ist, der hier ja schon angesprochen wurde. Bei den kleinen News die immer gepostet werden, sieht man dann ja oft, dass eben vieles in der Dikussion auf Hörensagen beruht, gibt ja keine tiefgehenden Infos in den News, die neue Interessenten erschließen könnten. Auch jetzt, Tage nach Ende der Betasperre - nix interessantes zu einem der wenigen AAA-MMOs, die sich ernsthaft and Mountet Combat versuchen.

Darüber hinaus ist durchaus ne Spielerschaft da - aber die hat null Grund sich auf buffed zu tummeln... daher auch meine Inaktivität.

Mythos, das HdRO profitiert hätte durch F2p? Telkir, das kann doch nicht dein Ernst sein. Das hat nix mit Spielejournalismus zu tun!


Wer hätte nach dem Düsterwald gedacht, dass HdRO so viel Konkurrenz überstehen würde und so ein großes Addon wie Rohan nochmal möglich sein würde? Auf den Servern ist schlicht mehr los, als früher - und dennoch hat sich die Communiyt nicht zu den Roxxblablub-Schreibern entwickelt.



Nee, nee - ist ja als Entscheidung irgendwo okay, wenn man hier (anderswo sieht es durchaus anders aus) sich dafür entschieden hat, das Spiel links liegen zu lassen. Aber dann sollte man nicht angeblich objektive Gründe konstruieren. 


Objektiver Spielejournalismus sieht anders aus.


----------



## Pyronidas (2. September 2012)

Naja ich glaub euch nicht das das Intresse an HdRO zu gering ist.
Die Wahrheit ist das das Intresse zu HdRO auf BUFFED einfach zu gerign ist.
Und das ist kein Wunder so wie die Community grad zu Anfang des Spiels von den WoW Fanboys zerissen worden ist hier.
Wir HdROler haben jetzt nunmal andre Seiten und Foren gefunden, wo immer man auch fragt in HdRo beim Wort Buffed hört man nur...Bhäää und geh weg mit dieser fanboysite...
Traurig aber wahr, Buffed hat sich das selbst vergeigt.
Wer was wissen will sucht den Wiederstand auf, Guides tauscht man sowieso Ingame aus, und Hilfe zu seiner Klasse etc bekommt man da auch gleich mal obendrauf (Best MMO Community ever seen)
Buffed hatte vor 5 Jahren DIE Chance HdRO zu etaiblieren auf ihrer Seite und statt die WoW Freaks aus den Foren fernzuhalten und für ne klare Linie zu Sorgen sind halt die HdROler die Leidtragenden gewesen und sind gegangen.


----------



## Telkir (7. September 2012)

Buffed hatte vor 5 Jahren wie bei jedem anderen MMORPG die Chance ergriffen. Es gab Guides, eine anfänglich gut gepflegte Datenbank (ohne Automatisierung, alles händisch erstellt wie beim Widerstand), eine eigene Beta-Show etc. Aber das Interesse war nicht so groß. Dennoch hat Flo bis Düsterwald beinahe jede Woche im buffedCast über HdRO berichtet. Auch in der buffedShow gab es immer wieder Beiträge. Das Spiel wurde auch nie von den Redakteuren schlecht gemacht, wie gelegentlich behauptet wird. Es ist noch immer und trotz der Abwertung mit der Isengart-Erweiterung eines der am besten bewerteten MMORPGs im buffed-Magazin (knapp hinter WoW). Aber die Spielerzahlen und damit potentielle deutschsprachige Leser von Artikeln etc. sind eben stetig gesunken - von einem ohnehin nie sonderlich großen Ausgangsniveau.

Ich spiele fast seit Beginn HdRO und bin immer wieder verwundert, wenn Fans des Spiels ankommen und behaupten, es gebe viele tolle kommerzielle Webseiten zum Spiel, die ganz dolle viel berichten würden. Die am besten besuchten HdRO-Communitys sind seit jeher Fan-Projekte, die privat geleitet werden. Das finde ich gut, dort habe ich seit Jahren Spaß. Und es hat einen Grund, dass sie privat geführt werden: Intensive Berichterstattung fernab von News - auf buffed.de gab es seit jeher alle wichtigen Meldungen zu HDRO, wer's nicht glaubt, soll die Suche benutzen - und gelegentlichen Guides/Previews ist bei dem durchgängig geringen Interesse im deutschsprachigen Raum einfach nicht mehr zu machen. 

MMORPGs kosten Zeit, viel Zeit, die bezahlt werden muss, wenn es eine professionelle Berichterstattung sein soll. Fans bringen diese Zeit aus Eigeninteresse auf. Selbst festangestellte Redakteure und wir freien Redakteure stecken Stunde um Stunde Freizeit in einen Titel, um neben der bezahlten Arbeit auf dem neuesten Stand zu bleiben. Wir machen das in der Regel auch gern, aber nicht wie ein Fan für nur einen Titel. Das heißt auch nicht, dass daraus ganz viele dufte Beiträge entstehen. Zu den Updates innerhalb des letzten Jahres (u.a. zum Instanz-Tool und dem neuen Gebiet) gab es meines Wissens dennoch redaktionelle Beiträge (und Videos?) neben den normalen News zu diesen Themen.

Die kürzlich verschobene Erweiterung Reiter von Rohan ist für die Presse-Berichterstattung abseits offizieller Turbine/Warner-News nicht freigegeben. Daher kann dazu noch nichts kommen. Fanseiten fallen nicht unter Presse. Aber natürlich wird es zur Veröffentlichung einen ausführlichen Test geben. Vielleicht auch mehr. Das kommt auf das Interesse der Leser und Flos Laune an. 

p.s. @Eldarion-3019
1) Ich habe keine Stellungnahme abgegeben. Wie albern.
2) Immer die Professionalitätskeule, wenn ich meine persönliche Meinung schreibe.
3) Isengart war ein Tiefpunkt der HdRO-Entwicklung. Das ist meine persönliche Meinung, die sich aus eigener Erfahrung mit der Erweiterung sowie der Kommunikation in meiner Sippe/Server und den Foren gebildet hat. Für mich als langjährigen Spieler hat die Free2Play-Umstellung einfach nichts gebracht, weil die ehemals guten und spannenden Inhalte ausgeblieben sind. Stattdessen wurde gänzlich auf Marken-Grind und Farm-Quests von vorgestern umgestellt. Natürlich gab es auch kleine Highlights - davon aber zu wenig für ein Spiel, das mich über Monate unterhalten möchte.
4) Nur weil die Server (vielleicht wegen der Free2Play-Umstellung) noch laufen, muss ich nicht in Jubel ausbrechen.
5) Ob Rohan wieder ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung sein wird, kann man dann im buffed-Heft und sicher auch der Webseite nachlesen, wenn wir über das schreiben und reden dürfen, was wir bisher (und zukünftig) gesehen haben.


----------



## Tikume (7. September 2012)

Pyronidas schrieb:


> Buffed hatte vor 5 Jahren DIE Chance HdRO zu etaiblieren auf ihrer Seite und statt die WoW Freaks aus den Foren fernzuhalten und für ne klare Linie zu Sorgen sind halt die HdROler die Leidtragenden gewesen und sind gegangen.



Ich denke mal wenn Buffed vor 5 jahren alle Karten auf HDRO gesetzt hätte, würde es die Seite heute nicht mehr geben.


----------

